# Alarm keeps going off



## Eric Jacobs (Apr 25, 2007)

Almost every day my alarm keeps going off and when i start the car it says activated by the hood. I played around with the how far the hood closes to make sure and the rubber stopper that hits the hood activator thing when its closed. Anyone else ever hear of this?

thanks
Eric


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

2 things come to mind. An internal failure of either the BCM (Body Control Module) or PCM (Power Train Control Module). I would lean towards the BCM. You can try unhooking the negative battery terminal for a few minutes and then reconnecting it. Maybe the computer will reset itself.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Eric Jacobs said:


> Almost every day my alarm keeps going off and when i start the car it says activated by the hood. I played around with the how far the hood closes to make sure and the rubber stopper that hits the hood activator thing when its closed. Anyone else ever hear of this?
> 
> thanks
> Eric


If you have a after market alarm system in your car you can have it adjusted so it won't be that sensitive and react at the slightest vibration. Just a quess


----------



## Eric Jacobs (Apr 25, 2007)

Reset the battery twice now and it still happens. Anyone have any ideas?

The hood sensor is a spring loaded piece. It is not a shock sensor that could be adjusted.

Thanks,
Eric


----------

